# 2003 A6 Quattro 3.0 Won't Shift Out of Park



## fsumlar (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello,

I have an 2003 Audi A6 Quattro 3.0 and have come across an issue with it switching gears. Here is a run down of the symptoms.

- ABS and EPS Lights will occasionally come on.
- Cruise Control not working properly (would not disengage without me actually turning it off)
- Car will no longer shift out of park.
- Brake lights sometimes do not work.

After reading the threads, I concluded that it must be the Brake Light Switch. I ordered and replaced the brake light switch. Initially, everything appeared back to normal except for a minor jerk when shifting into drive the first time. However, I seem to have the same problems. 

I know that I have a small trans leak for which I need to get taken care of. However, I somewhat doubt that is the issue given that the car was "back to normal" after the Brake Light Switch was replaced.

I have also come across a discussion of a "Shift Solenoid" going bad in forums about other cars, but have not been able to locate a shift solenoid replacement part when searching the various auto parts websites. Could this be the issue for my car? If so, where can I purchase the replacement part?

Thanks.


----------



## TriniTuner (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey wassup: 

I also have a A6 Avant with similar issues mines just drives on 3rd and reverse, u can get the shift solenoid from the dealer, i was also told it can be the valve body?


----------

